# Polygonum hydropiperoides inflorescence



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Polygonum hydropiperoides sent out an inflorescence yesterday. A few pics to share.







Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Very nice. Good shots Bhushan.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks, Cavan.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice Bushan!


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Navarro said:


> Nice Bushan!


Thanks Luis! here is a pic of it I took at Armand Bayou Nature Center last weekend. Ignore the bad picture quality as this was taken hand held trying to fend off hoards of mosquitoes.


Bhushan


----------

